# Short selling stocks



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 April 2005)

If any body has experience with short selling stocks on the ASX I would be most appreciative if you could share some knowledge on the subject.


----------



## chicken (22 April 2005)

Have a look at TLS Telstra....30million shares need to be bought as they been shortsold...brokers are telling us how bad they are doing..paying 40cents dividends this year fully franked..I looked at the no from their last result and in fact they are ALL UP IN % TERMS some are real good..annyway who are the brokers trying to kid...who ever falls for that story will only help them make a lot of money..after all $150 million they have pocketet and are now telling thew public how BAD the companie is doing..ALL their earnings are up in %%%%....so any comments please


----------



## markrmau (22 April 2005)

Long term TLS is rooted IMHO. Search for my comments in the TLS thread for reasons.

The recent increase in SP to >5$ is because of broker upgrades in the hope of getting a slice of T3. Now that that prize has been awarded, the losing brokers are getting back to fundamentals.


----------



## chicken (22 April 2005)

Well, the fundamentals are they have now to buy 30million shares which they shortsold...dow went up 206 points highest rise in 2 years fundamentals are TLS grew by 3.3 %....brokers wanted 3.5 %...so they are stuffed..well do you know that in NZ telecom has to give them greater acces to their phone lines an broadband..and them paying 40cents fully franked this year which other company pays such high DIVident..and you say they are stuffed get of the grass its a con by the brokers..because they will be hurting in the long run thinking the market in USA will collapse...and yes than they be really in the money...the monkey turned...TLS is one of the better companies in Australia..and will go higher in time...after all they have the technology AND THE $$$$$ to do just that


----------



## doctorj (22 April 2005)

Don't be short just about anything today...


----------



## TjamesX (22 April 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> Have a look at TLS Telstra....30million shares need to be bought as they been shortsold...brokers are telling us how bad they are doing..paying 40cents dividends this year fully franked..I looked at the no from their last result and in fact they are ALL UP IN % TERMS some are real good..annyway who are the brokers trying to kid...who ever falls for that story will only help them make a lot of money..after all $150 million they have pocketet and are now telling thew public how BAD the companie is doing..ALL their earnings are up in %%%%....so any comments please




Where can you access information/data about short selling of ASX stocks, ie quantities and for which stock codes etc???

Cheers,
TJ


----------



## wayneL (22 April 2005)

Yeah I would never be short on a long term basis. I do a hell of a lot of shorting but only swings.

Why?

1/ If you hold through the dividend, you have to cough up the dividend to the owner of the stock...unless using derivatives.

2/ Mathematically, you will always do better with longs.

Consider this scenario - A share first goes fro $2 to $10, then collapses back to $2.

Trader A jagged an entry at 2 bucks and fortuoutously sells at the exact top at $10.

Trader A just made 500% profit.

Trader B is the lucky trader who short sold at $10 and clairvoyantly covered at $2

Trader B just made 80% profit.

I don't know about you guys, but I wanna be Trader A.

Thats the long term view.

But short term there is little difference in taking say 5-10% swings long or short. 

So in my view its a great short term strategy, but not long term.

Cheers


----------



## chicken (22 April 2005)

TjamesX said:
			
		

> Where can you access information/data about short selling of ASX stocks, ie quantities and for which stock codes etc???
> 
> Cheers,
> TJ



You will find it on the ASX under www.asx.com.au/data/shortsell.txt


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 April 2005)

Thanks guys, but does anyone know what costs are involved? My online broker doesn't allow it.


----------



## wayneL (23 April 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, but does anyone know what costs are involved? My online broker doesn't allow it.




Very exy Snake.

Unless you go to US stocks, then it is cheap and easy...same costs as going long and can be done online

In aus if you wanna short your better off going with CFD's or options....watch your money management though


----------



## RichKid (17 July 2005)

See this thread for a further discussion of shorting: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1526&page=1&pp=10


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 July 2005)

What would be a high percentage of short sellers per stock? Obviously 50% would be too much.


----------



## money tree (19 July 2005)

LEPOs are best to short with. Trader C makes 4200%


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 July 2005)

money tree said:
			
		

> LEPOs are best to short with. Trader C makes 4200%




Money tree,

Would you be able to elaborate on how trader c makes 4200%. Is that a number plucked out of the sky just to highlight the effectiveness of LEPOs or is it a ballpark figure?


----------



## stuttgart (16 May 2006)

I asked ETRADE how I can go about taking a short position, and they said it can't be done thru them?!. They also recommended CFDs.

Does anyone know of any other online brokers that allow it? or am I only going to be able to short with a "fuller" service broker?


----------



## pacer (8 June 2006)

Bollocks, I short sell thru etrade all the time especially since 4 weeks ago....apply for power etrade and you can do it but you don't get much online info or help but thier phone service is great!! Fees are terrible though ...apparently , but don't know of any others that are cheaper...If you find one start a thread..... oh yeah If you aren't a rich bastard you need to tell lies about your financials before they will give you an account...I hat $80k in the bank but no job or a house and was refused ..so bull**** a bit...


SHORTED RIO ON FRIDAY WITH $10K AND AM SUPER HAPPY!!


----------



## pacer (8 June 2006)

oopS.....cfd'S ARE HOW YOU GO SHORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU A NEWBIE OR WHAT?...........be veeeeeeeerry careful now mate!!


----------



## wayneL (8 June 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> oopS.....cfd'S ARE HOW YOU GO SHORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU A NEWBIE OR WHAT?...........be veeeeeeeerry careful now mate!!




Who are you adressing this post to Pacer????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Ageo (9 June 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> SHORTED RIO ON FRIDAY WITH $10K AND AM SUPER HAPPY!!





10k worth of shares? or did you use some sort of leverage like CFD's (Or margin lending?)


----------



## RichKid (9 June 2006)

Ageo said:
			
		

> 10k worth of shares? or did you use some sort of leverage like CFD's (Or margin lending?)




You might have to give Pacer a day or two to shake off what must be a massive headache, bet he drank the pub dry...


----------



## Ageo (9 June 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> You might have to give Pacer a day or two to shake off what must be a massive headache, bet he drank the pub dry...





Maybe he bought the pub!

hehe


----------

